# UDM vs Skoda Octavia vRS MK2.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..........:wave:

Well with the weather getting better after my last nightmare detail outside I found myself breaking out the shorts and flip-flops and over at the unit to detail Alan's Octavia vRS MK2........:thumb:

Apologies in adavnce for those of you who don't like seeing my feet, toes or legs, with the weather looking similar each day at the moment I am afraid that this will be the atire for a while.........

Anyway, back to the detail, this Octy has had a few changes with a Re-map and slightly different coloured wheels but still looking as fresh as it was out of the factory so with the sun shining the car looked as follows upon arrival:






















































































































Jules would not be in attendance on this one and Alan was keen to help out where he could so onto the detail..........:thumb:

*The Detail Process*

Wheels off first so each wheel was washed with Megs APC, Detailer Brush, Wheel Schmitt and some Zaino Z7 in a wash bucket:



















Rinsing first:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










Detailer Brush used on the back of the spokes:










Then onto the front with some more Megs APC:










Detailer Brush used:










The wheel was then rinsed and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then applied some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










While each wheel was off I paid some attention to the wheel arches, so Passenger Side Front - Before:




























Rinsing first:



















This was cleaned with some Megs APC and the Megs Large Brush but I am sadly lacking pictures........

Passenger Side Front - After:



















This process was repeated on all the wheels and arches........:thumb:

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:










Then I foamed the car:










While the foam dwelled, I attacked the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:























































I then decided to start the engine and let it idle while I cleaned the engine bay, rinsing first:










I then applied some Megs APC and aggitated it with a Detailer Brush:



















I then rinsed the engine bay and re-foamed the car:



















I then washed the car using the 2BM so onto the wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:



















Then into the rinse bucket:










This process was then repeated and I then moved onto rinsing the car:










Next up I decided to clay the car with some Megs Last Touch and some Sonus Green Detailing Clay:



















The car had little in the way of contamination as Alan likes to keep it in pretty good shape.........:thumb:

I then rinsed the car and applied some Megs Last Touch all over:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Alan then drove the car inside the unit and I taped up the car using the 3M 3434 tape:










I marked up an area on the Driver's Side Front Door to highlight the defects:




























Working with the UDM today I worked on a Megs Polishing pad with some 3m Ultra Fine which knocked out the lighter siwrls but did little on the RDS marks, moving to 3M Fast Cut Plus this added a little more bite but the Megs Cutting Pad and Menz IP worked well:




























This showed some signs of light swirling with some RDS marks........:buffer:

I then worked on the other half of the door:



















At this point Alan decided he wanted to keep himself busy so attended to the exhaust, looked in pretty good shape but nevertheless some Autosol, Wire Wool and a Microfibre yielded better results:




























I then started to make my way around the car........:buffer:

Driver's Side B-Pillar - Before:










After:










Driver's Side Front Door - Before:



















During:










After:



















Driver's Side Front Wing - Before:










After:










Driver's Side Rear Wing - Before:



















After:



















Spoiler During:










At this point Alan had moved on with Henry and was working away on the interior:



















Tailgate - Before:





































Alan asked me to run over the lamps as well so while going over the Head Lamps I noticed that the Passenger Side Head Lamp was a little 'cross eyed':










Adjusted it accordingly:










Back onto the correction work, Passenger Side Front Wing - Before:










After:










Passenger Side Front Door - Before:










During:










After:










Passenger Side Rear Door - Before:










After:










Alan had now moved onto cleaning and conditioning the leather so out with the Gliptone products and Applicator Pads:



















The car was then driven outside where I needed to next remove the excess polish:










Rinsing:










Pre-LSP beading:










I then applied some Megs Last Touch all over the car and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















With the car then back inside I paid some attention to the shuts with some Megs Last Touch and a Microfibre cloth:










I then went with my faithful Zaino combination starting with some Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










I then completed a Z6 wipedown:










This was followed by two coats of Zaino Z2-Pro via an Applicator Pad:










After another Z6 wipedown I completed the process with a Z8 wipedown:










Alan then attended to the glass inside and out with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths:










He was also keen to use the my Wonder Bonnet as well:



















This was followed by some Rain Repellent via and Applicator Pad:










Alan then attended to the engine bay with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:










The interior was treated to some CG Apple Scent:










Finally I finsihed up with some Z16 via an Applicator Pad on the tyres:










*The Results*

*Indoor*



































































































































































*Outside*


















































































And that's it, another Octavia detailed and no matter how many of these I have the time to work with, it does make me pleased to see them selling well and if you're after a motor with a great spec for less than the other VAG marques then it really is one to have a look at.

Thanks to Alan for his help and patience during the day, I know he will look after the paintwork as it's one of the cleanest examples I have seen…….

Comment's good or bad welcome as always…….


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

WOW!!

That looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

stunning work there simon.. love the colour of this too.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Looking good matey!!!

Cant wait to get mine but probably still another 10-12 weeks to go yet


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Great stuff mate, really underrated cars and a great finish!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Heavertron (Mar 31, 2010)

Very good work. How many hours did it take?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Heavertron said:


> Very good work. How many hours did it take?


Normal time taken really, started at 9AM and then finished at around 5PM.........:thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Great write up and results :thumb:


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

Mint!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Top work as usual, love that blue :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Si looks fantastic love the wheels and love the color off the car :argie: know down to the shorts, your threads havent been the same with out your legs on show  good to see them back 

p.s

what bhp is it running know with remap?


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

nice work, been looking at one of those to replace the bora with

alex


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks great! :thumb:

Flip flops are back out :wave:


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

another great write up....:thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

looking good :thumb:

Where about are you based? Do you have website/pricelist pls?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Those anthracites would look great on my yellow vrs. and where can I get those Briskoda decals as they aren't like that on the site anymore?


----------



## Marxus (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice work! Threads like this inspires me very much.


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice work my man.

I was going to say you really need a haircut and a shave but Cheryl tells me Jules is trying to butch you up a bit so i'll leave it.


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the pics and commentary - what a great job :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah must dig my shorts out now.
Cracking work there Simon, great car and colour.

Question for you, where do you put the trolley jack, on the sill lips or just behind??? Jacking up cars frightens the hell out of me, as one fell off years ago and have hated it ever since.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Another shiny VRS

Cracking effort as always chap:thumb:


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

stunning turn around and amazing car


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-tom- said:


> Si looks fantastic love the wheels and love the color off the car :argie: know down to the shorts, your threads havent been the same with out your legs on show  good to see them back
> 
> p.s
> 
> what bhp is it running know with remap?




I know that shorts and flip-flops upset a few people but hey ho, works for me.......:thumb:

280BHP it's running mate.........:thumb:



telewebby said:


> nice work, been looking at one of those to replace the bora with
> 
> alex


Worthy replacement mate, I had a Bora but opted for the Superb at the time, these however are packed with toys and look the part.........:car:



Pandy said:


> Looks great! :thumb:
> 
> Flip flops are back out :wave:


Sure are mate and the weather is looking good for another airing this weekend........



Dizzle77 said:


> looking good :thumb:
> 
> Where about are you based? Do you have website/pricelist pls?


Will drop you a PM..........:thumb:



Tricky Red said:


> Those anthracites would look great on my yellow vrs. and where can I get those Briskoda decals as they aren't like that on the site anymore?


You got a MK1 vRS mate or a MK2?

As for the sticker they are the same ones you can source of Brisky that people put above the Head Lamps on the bonnet AFAIK, oh here you go:

http://shop.briskoda.net/products/small-exterior-briskoda-net-sticker-silver



Lummox said:


> Nice work my man.
> 
> I was going to say you really need a haircut and a shave but Cheryl tells me Jules is trying to butch you up a bit so i'll leave it.


Thanks Ross, would you believe I have had it cut now and it's looking a little more respectable, next detail thread will show this........I hope........



Mirror Finish said:


> Ah must dig my shorts out now.
> Cracking work there Simon, great car and colour.
> 
> Question for you, where do you put the trolley jack, on the sill lips or just behind??? Jacking up cars frightens the hell out of me, as one fell off years ago and have hated it ever since.


Shorts are a winner mate...........go for it...........:thumb:

On the inside sills, behind the doors, the later Octavia's have an embossed arrow showing you where to jack, I then jack on the sill as that is where the scissor jack would normally locate as well, never had any problems........

*As a side note to anyone interested the wheels are smoked chrome and not anthracite*


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Mk2 vRS in sprint yellow. Am liking those wheels a lot but 18s give a bit of a 'too firm' ride.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> Mk2 vRS in sprint yellow. Am liking those wheels a lot but 18s give a bit of a 'too firm' ride.


Nice motor.........:thumb:

I am a little biased on the wheel front, bigger the better and firmer the better for me........:thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice of you to say. Just needs a few chips sorted here and there and a bit of correction and all will be fine.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Great job - see you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> Great job - see you in a couple of weeks!


Will do mate, looks like it might be a fun packed BMW weekend that one........:buffer:


----------

